# Time for the show...



## firemanbob (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey ya' all. Thought I'd share some pics. Trying to tell if these are girls or not. I think it may be too early though. Started flowering about 1 week ago. There's a little leaf discoloration down low..not sure if that's a bad sign or not.

Any comments/suggestions are welcomed!  This is my first whack at this.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 16, 2006)

Ya i think its to early to tell. But the plants look real good. I like your lite setup how you got light comin from all directions thats pretty sweet.


----------



## firemanbob (Mar 16, 2006)

Yea, setup Soft White, Warm White and incandescent.  I figure I'd hit a wider spectrum of light.  So far so good, but I'm concerned about the dying of leaves at the bottom of a couple of the plants.  They were like that before I stuck that Flo in the middle.


----------



## tallslim (Mar 17, 2006)

you take some pretty nice photos.  what resolution do you have it on?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 17, 2006)

whats up firemanbob. welcome to the family. your babies are looking good and healthy. what strain? how old? soil or hydro? lighting? are you using ferts? leaves start to die from the bottom up on a plant. is it just on the bottom?


----------



## firemanbob (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. I truly appreciate any feedback as I am so new to this and have nobody to really guide me. But alas, I think I have bad news. This morning I think I've seen Hairy Balls crop up on 2 of the plants. See pics below....I sure hope these aren't male!

I use a Canon EOS Dig Rebel 8MP camera. I can get in pretty tight with it. I use the highest resolution, but have to cut down the picture size to fit on this site.

These plants are about 8 weeks old and have been in flowering 12/12 for about 6 days or so. I think they are Indica but not sure. 

Scotts Seed Starting Potting soil with Perlite mixed in
Schultz 10-15-10 plant food concentrate
25watt CF Softwhite
20wt Flo warm white
Normal incandescent bulb

The dying/yellowing of leaves is just on the bottom...for now!

So are these boys?!?!?!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 17, 2006)

I see balls dude.


----------



## tallslim (Mar 17, 2006)

those are definitely balls.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 17, 2006)

execute them suckers. off with their balls.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 17, 2006)

TESTIES

how many plants are like this i hope you get at least one female. Also hurry up and chop the shit out of the horny males so your females at least turn out good.


----------



## firemanbob (Mar 17, 2006)

DUDE!  2 out of 4 of them have balls!!!  Ok...so I could still grow them in a different room for the seeds right?  (I'm outta seeds)....

can you smoke a male?  Or is it headache weed?  Are they of any good use?


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2006)

Segregate them from your fems. As soon as the male flowers start to open, collect the pollen. Then use an artists paint brush, a small one, to pollinate a single branch on each of your females.
  A single branch will produce plenty of seeds for several grows, nd you'll still have mostly sensi(seedless) smoke for a final product.


----------



## firemanbob (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks guy's for the info.  I've taken those 2 and stuck them in another closet.  We caught them VERY early as yesterday there was no sign of "balls".

We'll keep our hopes up for the last 2...."Ladies"!


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2006)

Wishin' u a li'l "St patty's day" luck


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 17, 2006)

Even better than just pollinating a branch why dont you make one of your females a mother plant and take cones from it.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 17, 2006)

hell ya those are males


----------



## firemanbob (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, like I said...I have 2 plants left.  One is the same size and maturity of the two males...but is not showing any balls...BUT, it's not showing any find white hairs either.  I figure I'll know more in 24 hours.

So if in fact one or both of the two "unknown plants" is a female, what part of it should I take off to grow on it's own?  Should I cut the very top flowering branch off?  Should I take this part and plant in soil?

Whatever you guys think is best.  I'm sure you can link me to something in the formum showing/telling what to do in this scenario.

Man I'm bummed!  PLEASE PLEASE give me the luck of the Irish...or better yet, the Luck of the Jamaican!!!

(Girls.....all I really want is Girls....and in the morning it's Girls...and in the evening it's GIRLS....) Beasties


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2006)

click that "Cloneing guide" link in mutts signature.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 18, 2006)

do you see any preflowers ,at the top the nodes,is there a single whitehair,if so its mosty likely to turn out female or hermie


----------



## firemanbob (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Hick.  I will check out that guide. I knew a Hick back in school in Pomona.... Oh Well, the last 2 plants are not showing signs of "balls" yet.  I would have thought they would by now.  I can faintly see a white hair....can you see Waldo below?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2006)

firemanbob said:
			
		

> Yea, setup Soft White, Warm White and incandescent. I figure I'd hit a wider spectrum of light. So far so good, but I'm concerned about the dying of leaves at the bottom of a couple of the plants. They were like that before I stuck that Flo in the middle.


The incandescent is a waste of time man. Keep your flo's an inch or two from the tips and think about getting an HPS for your flowering. It'll improve the hell out of your yeild. The HPS has to be further from the light so it won't burn the plants.

Good luck.


----------



## tallslim (Mar 20, 2006)

got balls


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 20, 2006)

Balls Balls Balls. I love Mine But i hate theirs


----------

